# We are moving and expanding to bigger location!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes. More room, more tanks, more parking. So much more awesome sounding. I can not wait.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes!!! More shrimps, more plants, and better online store! Tommy I really wish you best of luck with your business. I hope you do well with your store. You definitely have the most user-friendly and most aesthetically appealing website out there for the hobby. Hope you expand and carry more solid goods, plants (mosses), and aquascaping materials too


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad to hear such good news! Especially now, when quite a few stores had to close their door.
Wishing you a smooth move and looking forward to visit the new location!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see the new store! I will be there to buy me some critters.


----------

